# Did I call it or what!



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

In a different thread I posted the picture below wondering when this woman had time to go get a new T-shirt printed. Or for that matter, where did she get it on a destroyed island.

Well of course it is another Liberal movement against Trump and his admin. Trying to forward their agenda on the backs of strife. Once again, let no good tragedy go to waste.



> When Carmen Yulín Cruz, the mayor of San Juan, Puerto Rico, went on CNN Friday night, she wore a black T-shirt with white writing. In all caps, her T-shirt read, "Help Us We Are Dying."


And they say it is for charity so they don't look like total sleaze balls.



> The proceeds from the shirt - which is made by B Strong, a joint venture between Frankel and the not-for-profit organization Dress for Success - go entirely to women who are victims of these disasters


https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/help-us-dying-slogan-t-shirts-powerful-political-tool-005646000.html


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

There was a pic of this wench standing in front of pallets of relief supplies while stating that PR was not getting any help from the Trump admin. POS liar.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

America Bad, Turd Worlders are saints ...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Who says she went into a functioning t-shirt store herself and ordered them up?

Perhaps they were sent (or even delivered) by someone off-island offering aid?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Who says she went into a functioning t-shirt store herself and ordered them up?
> 
> Perhaps they were sent (or even delivered) by someone off-island offering aid?


Yep, Soros sent them.....


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

I heard about that image of her claiming there wasn't enough aid. 
While standing in front of pallets of aid. Was it real? Was it fake?
The reason I ask is because I can't find it now. 

On another topic there was a picture spreading of an NFL 
player who was burning a flag in a locker room. It appeared
as though his team mates were cheering it on. It was 
totally fake BS. Creating fake news to promote an agenda
is for the left. I hope conservatives won't do that. You 
can see where it leads. Look how its impacts this woman.
I hope someone runs against her. Reminds the public that
while they died she got a t-shirt.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Stockton said:


> I heard about that image of her claiming there wasn't enough aid.
> While standing in front of pallets of aid. Was it real? Was it fake?
> The reason I ask is because I can't find it now.
> 
> ...


The pic was real. I viewed it on Gateway Pundit.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

You can see the wench in this link standing in front of pallets of relief aid....

Boom! Geraldo Rivera DESTROYS Liberal San Juan Mayor in One Tweet


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Who says she went into a functioning t-shirt store herself and ordered them up?
> 
> Perhaps they were sent (or even delivered) by someone off-island offering aid?


I have no doubt they were delivered. But not by someone offering aid. They were offering division and politicizing a tragedy. Has the stink of Liberal all over it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Excuse my lingua but what name for her rhymes with RUNT?.:vs_no_no_no:...cant help myself sometimes........


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Stockton said:


> I heard about that image of her claiming there wasn't enough aid.
> While standing in front of pallets of aid. Was it real? Was it fake?
> The reason I ask is because I can't find it now.


I saw her say that live on TV. I got the impression that it was a sat phone connection. She was standing in front of stacks of bottled water and other goods, and complaining that, "This is all they've sent us. There are people dying here."

It was very early in the recovery. That stuff probably came in by air, or was goods that were pre-positioned before the storm. FEMA did do that. I doubt that supply ships were able to dock yet in the heavy seas at that point.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

MI.oldguy said:


> Excuse my lingua but what name for her rhymes with RUNT?.:vs_no_no_no:...cant help myself sometimes........


AUNT?
BUNT?
HUNT?
PUNT?

I give up!

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

fangfarrier said:


> aunt?
> Bunt?
> Hunt?
> Punt?
> ...


brunt.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Blunt


Wait what are we talking about?


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

And trump wears hats to these events that you can buy on his website to help him pay for his lawyers . I would rather buy something that gives part to a real charity.

https://shop.donaldjtrump.com/produ...jO2ouWpTq0m4aArGYEALw_wcB&variant=26118358278

http://www.npr.org/2017/07/19/537985015/as-team-trump-lawyers-up-whos-paying-the-attorney-fees


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> And trump wears hats to these events that you can buy on his website to help him pay for his lawyers . I would rather buy something that gives part to a real charity.
> 
> https://shop.donaldjtrump.com/produ...jO2ouWpTq0m4aArGYEALw_wcB&variant=26118358278
> 
> http://www.npr.org/2017/07/19/537985015/as-team-trump-lawyers-up-whos-paying-the-attorney-fees


Apples and oranges (no pun intended). My point about this whole thing is that woman's fake outrage. I don't doubt she cares about the people there but if she really felt the way she says she feels she wouldn't have time for divisive sight gags and jumping in front of the cameras every chance she got. She'd being solving them problem.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

SGG said:


> Blunt
> 
> Wait what are we talking about?


Leave out the bl and Start it with a Capital K!.


----------

